

Mechanical linkages - video collection - ColinWright
https://www.youtube.com/user/thang010146/videos

======
jcr
There's also "Five Hundred and Seven Mechanical Movements" by Henry T. Brown.

The following site uses the 21st edition of the book, published in 1908.

[http://507movements.com/about.html](http://507movements.com/about.html)

